# Posting in Classifieds?



## dom4658 (23 Apr 2013)

I've only recently joined this site as im looking to find out more information about something in the classifieds section. However it says i "have inefficient privileges" to do so. 

I assume this means there's some sort of post count before you can post, or a time scale to wait. but i'd just like to know what that is (don't want to miss the item)

Thanks!


----------



## Spinney (23 Apr 2013)

The Terms and Rules section (click the Help tab) say 15 posts elsewhere.

Get discussing!

You might be able to PM the person posting the ad?


----------



## dom4658 (23 Apr 2013)

ahhhh thankyou for that 
i had a quick look about pm'ing but couldn't find anywhere that says i could (a pm button etc) 
so i guess i'm not allowed to do that yet either!


----------



## Banjo (23 Apr 2013)

I think clicking on someones avatar gives you the opportunity to "start a conversation" PM in other words.
I think that forum users have the option not to receive PMs so it may or may not work. Send me one if you want to test the system.


----------



## dom4658 (23 Apr 2013)

Banjo said:


> I think clicking on someones avatar gives you the opportunity to "start a conversation" PM in other words.
> I think that forum users have the option not to receive PMs so it may or may not work. Send me one if you want to test the system.


 
no luck! appreciate the help though


----------



## Scoosh (24 Apr 2013)

There might also be a minimum number of posts before being permitted to start a Personal Conversation.

Join in the general discussions, welcome new people, have a look in the cafe - and the posts will soon add up ! 


dom4658 said:


> I've only recently joined this site as im looking to find out more information about something in the classifieds section. However it says i "have inefficient privileges" to do so.
> 
> I assume this means there's some sort of post count before you can post, or a time scale to wait. but i'd just like to know what that is (don't want to miss the item)
> 
> Thanks!


I doubt your privileges are in*e*fficient !  - unless you know something we don't ....


----------



## Shaun (24 Apr 2013)

Brand new accounts are limited (initially) as an anti-spam measure.

You get access to most all of CC but no PM facility and no access to Classifieds; this is specifically to stop traders abusing our member-to-member sales area and spammers using the PM system to solicit / harras our membership.

After a few posts (it isn't many at all) your account is automatically upgraded and more features are enabled (including access to the PM system). A few more and you get access to the Classifieds area - and so on until your account is extended to full use of all the features.

The only exception is the live chatroom - you need to specifically ask for membership of this group so we can reduce the overhead on the server to only those people who want to use the facility. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## dom4658 (24 Apr 2013)

Scoosh said:


> I doubt your privileges are in*e*fficient !  - unless you know something we don't ....


 
hahaha, my bad. should be insufficient*. no idea how that happened!



Shaun said:


> Brand new accounts are limited (initially) as an anti-spam measure.
> 
> You get access to most all of CC but no PM facility and no access to Classifieds; this is specifically to stop traders abusing our member-to-member sales area and spammers using the PM system to solicit / harras our membership.
> 
> ...


 
thanks! yeah i could understand why. got enough now anyway


----------



## marsupialman (10 May 2013)

Shaun said:


> Brand new accounts are limited (initially) as an anti-spam measure.
> 
> You get access to most all of CC but no PM facility and no access to Classifieds; this is specifically to stop traders abusing our member-to-member sales area and spammers using the PM system to solicit / harras our membership.
> 
> ...


 
Makes sense - sorry, newbie Simon here - but I need to buy a 2nd hand Triban 3 (54 frame) quickly as my wife's doing London-Brighton 2013 and I can't keep up with her training runs on my MTB! I understand you don't want unaccredited roughnecks and general badsters *selling* stuff, but it would be useful to be able to post in *wants*.

Blimely - just turned up and already criticising your system! Well call me Mister Popular.

I'll get my coat...


----------



## Scoosh (10 May 2013)

@marsupialman - Keep on posting and joining in the forum and you'll soon have enough posts. 

It's really not _that_ many ...


----------

